# give me path of linux



## harshit099 (Apr 1, 2010)

please i am not able to properly compile driver for my igp via k8m800. so please build me a package of .deb from this driver *www.viaarena.com/Driver/via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz    it will be a kind work for me.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 1, 2010)

the source ball should work in most of the linux platforms.

what is the exact error u r getting..? and which linux r u using... and also is it (32/64) bit..?


----------



## harshit099 (Apr 2, 2010)

i am new user . i am using ubuntu 9.10 . i tried many times but unable to understand linux command line completly and its errors. why not u build and provide me a .deb packege of this driver which will compitable with 9.10 and 10.04 also. pleaseeee.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 2, 2010)

well, we cant simply build the package, we need to study the package(what it is,any dependencies,creating config file etc....).

and if i build also i cannot test becoz i dont have the hardware that u have. 

better try this.. at-least u can learn..

install the following packages.. by giving the following command in terminal.

```
sudo apt-get build-dep mesa
sudo apt-get build-dep libdrm
sudo apt-get install git-core autoconf automake libtool
sudo apt-get install libxmu-headers libxmu-dev libxi-dev libdrm-dev libxfixes-dev libxdamage-dev mesa-common-dev
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
```

then download  u r driver. and extract it by command

tar -xvf via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz

this will create a directory via-xserver-86a-50283_src

inside that directory got to XServer directory

and give this command.

```
chmod +x autogen.sh
./autogen.sh
```
after this it will create a config file. then give

```
make
```
and then

```
make install
```

The driver will be installed into /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers

if any problem comes post here..


----------



## harshit099 (Apr 17, 2010)

goodbye linx worst os


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

harshit099 said:


> goodbye linx worst os



If its so bad then why to try in the first place??


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 17, 2010)

harshit099 said:


> goodbye linx worst os


 Linux isn't worse yaar.
At the beginning when i started using Linux with Fedora 7, i too faced so many problems. You just can't install your driver, sometimes i wasn't able to run my system coz it hangs due to driver problems in Fedora 11. But now i m very much experienced and uses Fedora 12.  Try anyother linux, try Linux Mint, Fedora 12, Mandriva, OpenSUSE. And see what fills your needs. Believe me yaar this is the best OS available.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 18, 2010)

yup 

this is the best os u can get.

don't run away from problems,try to face it


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2010)

> please i am not able to properly compile driver for my igp via k8m800. so please build me a package of .deb from this driver *www.viaarena.com/Driver/via-x...-50283_src.tgz it will be a kind work for me.


Lol , This is why most Linux users mainly stay away from Via Chipset boards. Not sure how there support is now but ages ago I remember it being near to impossible to get it to work. Maybe you should stick to Windows as the drivers are easier to come by and you will face lesser problems in the long run.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2010)

^Support is still buggy for Via.


----------



## harshit099 (Apr 18, 2010)

if u agree than sign this online petition AT: *www.petitiononline.com/vialinux/

STOP BUING VIA Products if they do not provide REAL linux support.
have u via based pcs/laptops? if yes than tell them your experinces with linux.
they are making linux user fool by saying that they are supporting linux which is fake statement. 
__________________


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (May 3, 2010)

Linux is not really bad but since the linux team mostly comprises of geeks (well we cant even say one team, each distro has its own apart from the kernel releasing Linux Inc.) while commercial OS designers employ people to study exactly what stuff *people* want (not what geeks want for themselves). And these adorable geeks still think that dependency hell is a good thing. C'mon, at least solve that thing yaar! Not everyone has internet to run synaptic/apt get/yum. If you think windows/mac are bad examples, at least learn from the .pbi system of PC bsd!


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 3, 2010)

linux is for those with " i will do it myself " attitude. you have to ponder upon bugs and fix them on your own by taking some help from forums . that adds up to knowledge. you have to take risks ! No pain , no Gain !


----------

